# What is your aq score?



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

https://psychology-tools.com/autism-spectrum-quotient/


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

11/50


----------



## Demtrae (Jun 25, 2017)

24/50


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

37/50


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

10/50


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

25/50


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

19/50, which indicates neurotypical.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

35/50.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

27/50 (Indicates some Autistic traits)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

11/50


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This might help...


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

13/50


----------



## god of whiNE and TIts (Jul 21, 2017)

25/50

right on the brink


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

23/50

close

I've been diagnosed with Asperger's actually, which is a mild autism. ENTP seems to balance it out.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

17/50 - average score for a male.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

32/50, plus I have been diagnosed with 'mild asperger's' but I believe otherwise.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

16/50


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

25/50 when I took this earlier today. So yeah, right along the border, just a little bit above average.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Your score was 35 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 33-50 range indicate significant Austistic traits (Autism).

lol rip


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

12/50.

Years ago I thought I might have some mild autistic tendencies, but then I realized that I'm just a regular introvert.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Jawz said:


> :heart:


:heart:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

32/50 

Full blown ass burgers.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

> Claims to be a test about the "Autism Spectrum Quotient"
> Given by the questions only counts it as "autistic" to be withdrawn
> What is "autistic" about a theater or the museum?
> " I would rather go to a library than to a party." Uh, that's rough now, buddy, but I would go to neither
> "In a social group, I can easily keep track of several different people’s conversations." Absolutely not sorry to break into your four conversations, my pal, but most neurotypical people cannot do that either most of the time
> "I don’t particularly enjoy reading fiction." Have I ascended from dumb to holy dumb or is this really not a deciding factor in whether you have ASD or not?
> "I enjoy social occasions." I do. Just with the right people on the right occasions.
> "When I talk on the phone, I’m not sure when it’s my turn to speak." Surprise but that probably affects many people, not only those with autism 'cause, you know... nonverbal signals cannot be read?

ok.


----------



## PinkRoses (Apr 21, 2019)

He's a Superhero! said:


> This might help...


12/50.


----------



## TinkeringSquirrel75 (Apr 22, 2019)

19/50


----------



## Angel Wings (Apr 22, 2019)

18/50


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

My IQ? About 23.




























Oh, my AQ? About 23 too.


----------



## moue (Apr 27, 2019)

36/50
"indicate significant Austistic traits (Autism)"

Ive taken so many online tests to count that I wouldnt be surprised anymore tbh


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

ISTP 31/50. Not surprising as I was diagnosed when I was 6 as ADHD/Aspergers. Looking back, god I was a little s**t before I was about 15 doing all sorts of naughtiness


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

32/50. I could just be a weirdo.


----------



## Free Man (Apr 23, 2019)

36/50. Probably would have been higher if I had compromised less due to the very ambiguous nature of some of the questions.


----------



## Icetrik (May 20, 2019)

18/50


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

Your score was 31 out of a possible 50.

Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Your score was 26 out of a possible 50. Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).​
I was diagnosed with PDD-nos when I was about three, so the score does seem to reflect my mild autistic traits.

​


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

26/50


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

32.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

13/50

I overlap in the strong interests area.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

24/50


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Your score was 28 out of a possible 50.

Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

25. Whatever


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

26/50 
I have been diagnosed with auditory processinbg disorder and sensory processing disorder. So... I'm not autistic, and I'm not neurotypical.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

27/50
Some autistic traits

But yeah, I've read all about Aspergers before for a very long time, and I know I don't have Aspergers. I just don't get out much and some of the questions I didn't really have a "yes" or "no" to.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Doccium said:


> > Claims to be a test about the "Autism Spectrum Quotient"
> > Given by the questions only counts it as "autistic" to be withdrawn
> > What is "autistic" about a theater or the museum?
> > " I would rather go to a library than to a party." Uh, that's rough now, buddy, but I would go to neither
> ...


I laughed at this. Too true.


----------



## 3CatNight (Jun 27, 2019)

17


----------



## Brighid (Jun 30, 2019)

Woah, I scored 31. I still think they were mostly typical answers for an intuitive introvert honestly, and some of the questions seemed entirely irrelevant. I know a couple Aspies and while we might share some hobbies I've never had anyone suggest I might be an Aspie or on the spectrum.


----------

